# Design feature above the entrance door - sorted



## Mcluma (31 Mar 2011)

I’m almost finished with the front porch except for one little thing.

The front porch has a vaulted ceiling made out of oak and where we originally would have rendered the wall above the door, it has now changed to also do that in oak.

The space above the door is around 2mtr by 1 meter, and shaped like a trapezium.

We could simple do it in oak and be done with it, but that would be the simple solution.

I would like something simple but elegant above the door, thought about a raised inlay in oak, only slightly raised by a 10mm or so, but still prominent to be noticed 

What do you think?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (31 Mar 2011)

It's hard to say without seeing the rest of the house. I like the idea of doing something on the surface rather than leaving it flat. Would you perhaps use different colors of stain on the sections? Or it would be more subtle if it was done with grain direction changes.


----------



## Mcluma (25 Apr 2011)

Finally had some time to do wood work (to busy with the side extensions on the house)

This is what i came up with




IMG_0023 by mcluma, on Flickr

Fitted above the door




IMG_0033 by mcluma, on Flickr

Tomorrow i will show the finished product


----------

